
Three20: Open Source iPhone UI Goodness - arjunb
http://joehewitt.com/post/the-three20-project/
======
joehewitt
I was going to comment about how TTMessageController is different from
Apple's, and then I remembered the NDA that prohibits me from making such a
comparison. Let me just say that TTMessageController is completely generic and
customizable and not tied to any particular messaging protocols.

~~~
tocomment
There's no more NDA I thought ...

~~~
ciscoriordan
The iPhone 3.0 SDK has a wonderful new NDA.

------
bonaldi
This is seriously great. Because of the crazed iPhone goldrush that's going
on, there's a lot less community sharing than you'd expect -- everyone's
trying to get an edge on the other 80000000 apps, so they're keeping their
cards close.

This is a great step in the other direction. I'm hoping that once the noise
dies down, we'll start seeing more of the good kind of serious iPhone apps.

~~~
blasdel
It's not necessarily about keeping your cards close, but about not spending
time to polish+publish your cards as libraries :)

------
basil
Wow. As an iPhone developer I would like to say that this is huge and I am
looking forward to integrating some of these classes into my projects.

Of particular note is TTPhotoViewController which emulates Apple's photo
viewer, and which consequently is not available to developers via the SDK.
This will save a lot of time.

I am not sure how useful the others are. For instance SDK 3.0 includes a new
messaging UI similar to what TTMessageController is trying to achieve.

Also TTNavigationCenter seems a bit iffy. Using URLs to manage instances of
UINavigationControllers. The iPhone is a different paradigm than the web so
I'm not sure how effective mapping the web's main navigational structure to a
less dynamic environment will fare.

Still, I am very excited about TTPhotoViewController. Thanks Joe!

~~~
lpgauth
I totally agree! I've been waiting for him to open source
TTPhotoViewController for a while now. I've tried to replicate it, but always
ended up having weird memory leaks.

------
ciscoriordan
Beautiful. This guy needs to put up a tipjoy button.

